# suicide



## 20098 (Aug 13, 2006)

I suffer from IBS(D) and somedays believe that life will never be any better. I teach highschool and college and my greatest fear is having to run out of a class all the way down a very long hall to a public bathroom. On nights that I come close to suicide I visualize my sons faces and my those of my grand children and hang on. My youngest son has been in Afghanistan since February and I can't imagine not hugging him ever again so I take my Calcrate and Acidophilus and pray


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm sorry you are feeling so low. Please discuss your suicidal thoughts with your doctor and get screened for depression. Some antidepressants can also ease IBS symptoms in some people, so there may be something that would help treat both.Here is a list of suicide resourses a lot of these are on-line or the links could guide you to something local. http://dmoz.org/Health/Mental_Health/Disor...Support_Groups/ Please talk to someone. If you look in your local phone directory there may be a suicide hotline in your area and they can be very helpful as well.If you want to talk to someone about how you are feeling, try www.samaritans.org.uk It is a UK based website, but they do offer support via email. Its totally confidential and can be used via telephone also.This is a world wide help and support website- http://www.befrienders.org/Hope you feel better soon.K.


----------



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sorry that you are feeling this way. If it's any help I took Paxil 20mg and a anti-spasmodic which helped with the cramps and D. for a few years they really worked for me and I was almost back to "normal" unfortunately for me the effects didn't last but for 7 years it was GOOD


----------

